# First time undervolting. Lenovo L340 gaming (i7-9750H) 4 Errors at -150 mv core and -125 mv cache



## arvnflores (Apr 21, 2021)

So I tried undervolting my core to* -150 mv* and cache to* -125 mv* and I got *4* errors in TS bench.
while if I made my core *-125* mv, , there's no error, I think. I also adjusted something in the TPL option like making my turbo time limit to *20 *and lock the Turbo power limits which in some case I can't unlock it anymore lol I adjusted the prochot offset too to* 3* only.

So far I got a score in cinebench far below than people here in techpowerup when it comes to i7-9750H but I want to adjust with precaution now after the error to avoid rookie mistakes.
Any help would be appreciate to squeeze more juice from my laptop!

Photos below


----------



## arvnflores (Apr 21, 2021)

hi i tried to undervolt more lol

-175.8 mv core and -100.6 cache

my PL1 and EDP Other keeps stay at red

thank you in advance for any help

my CB20 increase to 2300


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 21, 2021)

If you have a power limit throttling problem, open the FIVR window and check this box.





Your computer is running too hot. You might have to disassemble your computer to clean it and replace the thermal paste.


----------



## arvnflores (Apr 21, 2021)

Okay will do sir! Currently don't have one atm but I'll definitely order online. I replaced it like 3 weeks ago (I borrowed my friends paste) 

Also I saw this in the other thread, should I change the Long Power PL1 in the future too? (This CPU has a tdp threshold of 45 Watts tho) or is that just applicable too specific laptops? Currently at Speed Shift EPP 100 too.


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 21, 2021)

arvnflores said:


> I replaced it like 3 weeks ago


Some pastes that work well on desktop CPUs do not work long term on mobile CPUs. Within a week, some of these pastes will start to pump out until there is virtually no paste left between the CPU core and the heatsink. Whatever paste your friend had available might have this problem. 

If you clear the Lock box in the TPL window and reboot your computer, you might be able to increase the turbo power limits. You need to first try checking the Disable and Lock box in the FIVR window and you need to fix the cooling problem.


----------



## arvnflores (Apr 22, 2021)

huge difference when I checked the Disable and lock power limits! I ordered a noctua online (after reading a bunch of reviews and I can afford it as a student lol) 

Thank you sir!


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 22, 2021)

arvnflores said:


> huge difference when I checked the Disable and lock


Good to hear. Keep the temps down and it will be like having a different laptop.


----------

